# Rest In Peace Jeannie!



## My Horse Gracey. (Aug 16, 2008)

Im sorry! I watched the Vid. OMG She is georgous! So are you!
I have to say. I cant stop crying. Brings memories of Sarah back. 
I know she will be with you all throughout your life! I truely belive, over the years, all the bad things that has happend to me, Sarah has kept from getting worse. 
All ive been through. And I truely belive she has prevented the worst!



I love you both. *HUGS*


Chad
-"Sadly, she is no more. But her grave will bring new life"


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, honey. ((((HUGS)))) I feel your pain. I know it hurts but just remember that she is up in heaven now with other colts to play with and kids to spoil. She will be waiting for you in all her youthful glory when you get up there too.


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

She so pretty. I know she has to be happier. It hurts I know. A horse from my barn who I have known sence i have been there (14 years) died a few weeks ago. When I was little and my sister didnt want me to ride with her she would throw me up on her. She was so sweet to me. I was there the day the BO got her and I was there the day she died in my arms. She put her head in my lap a few hours before and I sat there whispering to her.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

o, that made me cry. She was a very pretty girl and you know that you gave her the best 5 years of her life.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Aww, sweetie ... I am so sorry. Jeannie lived a long, full life... longer than a lot of horses. I'm so glad she got to spend 5 wonderful years with you. She was very much loved and will always be in your heart.

***Hugs***


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

awww...that's so sad.. I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I truely miss her. I still cant believe she is gone, i cant go and pet her, touch her face, kiss her, brush her, its just really really hard. I dont think i will ever get over it but i know in time it will get a little better...i hope. I got to see some pictures of Jean as a youngin and God she was absolutely gorgeous!!! She was a great jumper too. When i get copies of her i will post them. The fact that they put another horse in her stall not 24 hours after she was gone kinda made it worse for me, that horse does not deserve her stall!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss. You had wonderful years together. Don't let her passing jade your love towards others, but spread it around all the more!


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks, I am trying, its hard. I havent been thinking much of Jeannie, trying to move on but everywhere i look there is something that reminds me of her. Im a sensitive person and tend to take everything to heart (its a flaw i have!) but i saw putting a new horse in her stall offensive especially since the girl whos horse is there was like "guess what? Lily got a new stall, its Jeannies old one!" but she said it soo cheerful, it kind of hurt me, i cant explain it really, i know i sound stupid but its my feelings what am i gonna do? lol I have just stopped paying attention to that horse/stall. Hopefully I will have pics of Jeannie as a young bean tomorrow!!!


----------

